
Brooklyn's Secret Subway Vent - Amorymeltzer
https://www.smartcitiesdive.com/ex/sustainablecitiescollective/brooklyn-vent/33099/
======
walrus01
Also, [http://wikimapia.org/2206402/Ventilation-building-for-CN-
Rai...](http://wikimapia.org/2206402/Ventilation-building-for-CN-Rail-
Thornton-Tunnel)

